# FABULOUSNESS!! Yma Sumac does Mambo Queen of the Night.



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Remember she was also a baritone!!!!!!!! This fun!!!




. Thanks Woodduck.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

She was a soprano with a range of 4 1/2 to 5 octaves but yes I remember her well.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

_Songs of the Xtabay_. What a gal!


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Yes indeed I had a look on YT and found this.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Dan Ante said:


> Yes indeed I had a look on YT and found this.


This is one of my favorite of her songs. One of a kind.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Yma Sumac - Chicken Talk
Sunning technique.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Remember she was also a baritone!!!!!!!! This fun!!!


Did you intend to post a link here? This one?


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> Did you intend to post a link here? This one?


One should never post in a hurry! Thanks Woodduck. I changed my initital entry.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> One should never post in a hurry! Thanks Woodduck. I changed my initital entry.


I get plenty of practice at that. Sometimes I send people links by email and forget to include the link.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Sensational voice. No one like her ever. She could cast a Mayan-Incan spell and she was a looker, too, beautiful and exotic. Duet with flute from her concert in Russia: To me - thrilling!


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

The 1950s gossip columnist Walter Winchell got hold of something that Yma Sumac's band members apparently started only as a joke: That she was in reality a Brooklyn housewife named Amy Camus (a palindrome, for those of us who are "Madam, I'm Adam" and "A Man, A Plan, A Canal, Panama" fans). Winchell's repetition of this harmless joke did a lot of damage to Sumac's reputation, as she was supposedly a Peruvian princess.

I have known and ("admired" is the wrong word ... "been fascinated by" is better) her voice for a long time. She belongs in my Freak Voices collection, along with Erna Sack "Die Deutsche Nachtigall," Mado Robin, "Lark Ellen," aka Ellen Beach Yaw, and Ivan Rebroff.

Here's a link to a Google books version of the Winchell/Amy Camus bit:

https://books.google.com/books?id=eZdWgNd68MgC&pg=PA53&lpg=PA53&dq=Amy+Camus+Walter+Winchell&source=bl&ots=YaUjCbcc6X&sig=yXuPwf1br_VevcC2it_4MTlgrgA&hl=en&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjbn-26hq_XAhWLLSYKHX03Ao8Q6AEINjAC#v=onepage&q=Amy%20Camus%20Walter%20Winchell&f=false

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

George, if you see her interviewed it is clear she is Latin American, not a Brooklyn Jew Thanks for the history of that story about her. She was so very beautiful!!!!. Her voice was amazing. Despite the range, the coloring is basically darker. She made an opera album. Her voice may not have projected without a microphone, but sang that way for years without damaging her voice, so her technique must have been solid.... unlike Mariah Carey, LOL. She was self taught.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes, of course she is Latina, Seattleoperafan, and I was not suggesting anything to the contrary. She got a bum rap because of a gossipy newspaperman trying to fill up white space regardless of whom he hurt.

I have four of her CDs (coincidentally, she lines up in my collection right next to Joan Sutherland): Legend of the Sun Virgin; The Ultimate Yma Sumac Collection; Voice of the Xtabay; and Fuego del Ande.

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

She doesn't have the range, daaaaaaarling!








N.


----------

